# My High Volume back (PULL WORKOUT) for mass... what do you think?



## andelkotv (Feb 28, 2015)

Total of 19 sets for back, 3 for rear delts, 3 for traps and 7 sets of hammer curls. This is the second cycle of my pull workout (so its revolved around hypertrophy hence the high amount of reps/sets and volume), during the first half of the week i do strength based which is much less volume. 

What do you think? i have been making some great progress with it, i have always felt squeezing the back and targeting it with higher reps effectively builds it up for me.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mheJd_Gmswo&list=UUc5I3BQRkGHAzaLokw6y_9g

I am not sure if i am allowed to post videos here? if not tell me thanks! Video Starts at 1:00.


----------

